# Meet my television buddy----Catnip



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I have this disabled pigeon and she is about four years old. She got hurt by a cat and has nerve damage extending to her neck but completely normal otherwise. I do have to trim her beak a little at times because of its growth from the nerve damage. This is to make it more comfortable for her to eat for it would grow too long. I would like to make her a service birdie but I have not had time and she would be just great with people for she has a personality that can be humorous as well as showing them how she does her exercising in case the disabled people have to exercise to bring their health up. This is no sorry case and she is very spoiled by all. Everybody loves her.. Picture coming.









This is her house and in the wintertime I switch it around the other way which she likes just as well and can watch me 24 hours a day..lol lol She loves music as well and loves TV especially news.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Wow!!! Great buddy  
I don't know what she likes about news but I would make her see animated movies. Lol which we could enjoy together. 
Loved her set up and loved the bird. A spirit to live the precious life coming out from critical situation. 
Thanks to share


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

c.hert, Catnip is beautiful! Phoebe used to love sitting on my shoulder while I used the desktop...esp the Mickey Mouse club videos and marching song clips. She also loved tv shows esp SpongeBob cartoons. Loved your story!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Today I got some index cards and cut them in thin little strips for her to fool around with and make sort of a nest---she loves them....Now she is sitting on a pile of index strips that she drag in one at a time..She's Queen for the day...She's a fun birdie and is quite clever too. Thanks everyone. Phoebe sounds like she was a good old bird too...Enjoy your love ones...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Awww, so cute. Nice set up too. Thanks for sharing. She looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

She's a fun bird Jay3 and you would like her especially her personality..Thanks..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

My disabled Scooter was my t.v., computer buddy. I built him a shelf just over my shoulder, by my computer, and he kept me company all the time. Nice to have a buddy. I miss him. Your buddy makes me think of him. Thanks for sharing something that brings that memory of my Scooter back to me. (deep sigh).


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Jay, I thought he is still there?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No, as of fairly recently, he has passed. I miss having him around.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh I am so sorry. I read long back in some old thread about him and loved the way he used to follow you people in house. Some losses can't be fulfilled. I am really sorry to know about him.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Scooter must not be more than 7 years? How did he die so young? Sorry was thinking what causes them die so early?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Because of his disability he had problems. Yes it's hard to lose a buddy. We had a little playpen for him to go outside in the nice weather, and he was usually out of cage when we were home. Feels like something is missing now.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I can feel that...


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Yea you can get very attached to these birdies especially the disabled ones and they all have their different set of problems as well as their vulnerabilities. I remember Scooter and sorry he passed but I guess it was time for him. Over the years I can remember many pigeons and their stories and maybe when I get some extra time like tomorrow I will share a few with you. That's if the pigeon is nice enough to let me take a picture or two because some of these birdies are fast movers and I am getting "older"..lol Thanks..


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Sure, c. hert. Will look forward to know about them all. 
I don't have much of the birds stories though because I had other pets, not pigeons but will love to know about yours. 

Jay, probably I asked further about him, I reminded you more about your loss. Was quite shocked to hear. I am sorry if it hurt you, sometimes sharing could lighten up the burden though. I am glad that you had a nice buddy and he too had you to love and care for. He was very lucky.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad to hear the stories, c.hert and jay3. They remind me how very special pigeons are. I think those that are disabled are especially appreciative.


----------

